# L.F. Cox Box



## Hobie (Feb 11, 2014)

Well I am in High Cotton now. Got myself an L.F. Cox box call on the second hand market, so I didn't have to deal with Lucifer himself. This call was made in 2009. It has a Snakewood lid over a Teak body. It has a Caraboa (water buffalo) diamond inlay in the lid


----------



## Killdee (Feb 11, 2014)

Nice, least you didnt have to go down to the crossroads....


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 11, 2014)

You going to hunt with it?


----------



## M Sharpe (Feb 11, 2014)

Gaswamp said:


> You going to hunt with it?



I would!!

Good pick up Job!!!


----------



## MKW (Feb 11, 2014)

M Sharpe said:


> I would!!



No you wouldn't. No No:  You have better.

Mike


----------



## Killdee (Feb 11, 2014)

Be careful, it you run that call, sparks might fly out and catch the woods on far....


----------



## M Sharpe (Feb 11, 2014)

MKW said:


> No you wouldn't. No No:  You have better.
> 
> Mike


----------



## J. L. Erb (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm not sure if I should congratulate you Job, or Pray for your very Soul ??






Exorcise that Demon Job !!! :  

Let us pray


----------



## Hobie (Feb 11, 2014)

Gaswamp said:


> You going to hunt with it?



I might take it for a test drive every now again


Did you ever get one of his box calls? I recall you asking him several times in the chat room on the sunny side


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 12, 2014)

Hobie said:


> I might take it for a test drive every now again
> 
> 
> Did you ever get one of his box calls? I recall you asking him several times in the chat room on the sunny side



No not yet.    I'm not going to try and get one on the secondary market.  Hopefully, Frank will make me one someday.


----------



## rem 300 (Feb 12, 2014)

Very nice!!! Would like to have one myself.


----------



## hooksnhorns (Feb 12, 2014)

MKW said:


> No you wouldn't. No No:  You have better.
> 
> Mike



:
I thought the same thing...


----------



## Hobie (Feb 12, 2014)

Gaswamp said:


> No not yet.    I'm not going to try and get one on the secondary market.  Hopefully, Frank will make me one someday.



Good luck with that. Keep being in his good graces and maybe someday he will


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 12, 2014)

Hobie said:


> Good luck with that. Keep being in his good graces and maybe someday he will



If he don't, he don't.  But I wouldn't want a call from someone if I had an issue with them.


----------



## Ground hunter (Feb 12, 2014)

Ok y'all have me curious.  What is the deal with this call?


----------



## Hobie (Feb 12, 2014)

Gaswamp said:


> If he don't, he don't.  But I wouldn't want a call from someone if I had an issue with them.



Can you elaborate on why that is?


----------



## Gadget (Feb 12, 2014)

J. L. Erb said:


> I'm not sure if I should congratulate you Job, or Pray for your very Soul ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gadget (Feb 12, 2014)

Hobie said:


> Good luck with that. Keep being in his good graces and maybe someday he will





I heard if you go on all the forums and talk about how great his calls are he will consider moving you up the waiting list..... the more bragging, the more brownie points.....


----------



## Killdee (Feb 12, 2014)

Where is turkeydoghunter, I figured he would be on this thread by now!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 12, 2014)

Killdee said:


> Where is turkeydoghunter, I figured he would be on this thread by now!!



Awaiting instruction.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 12, 2014)

Gadget said:


> I heard if you go on all the forums and talk about how great his calls are he will consider moving you up the waiting list..... the more bragging, the more brownie points.....



And if you say something about liking someone's more, he will quickly move you from number 9 to number 999 real quick. Trust me...I know


----------



## Killdee (Feb 12, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Awaiting instruction.



LOL


----------



## QuackAttack101 (Feb 12, 2014)

Ground hunter said:


> Ok y'all have me curious.  What is the deal with this call?



Yeah, what he said.  What's this guy's deal?  People speak of these calls as if they roost the bird, call him in, and shoot him without you ever having to roll out of bed


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 12, 2014)

Hobie said:


> Can you elaborate on why that is?



I just figured since you and he have personal issues that  you wouldn't want to own one of his calls.


----------



## icdedturkes (Feb 12, 2014)

Ground hunter said:


> Ok y'all have me curious.  What is the deal with this call?



He was once a member here.. He was very gracious and courteous and tried to spread a wealth of information regarding the wild turkey its hunting, calling and call building.. He was very generous with information and out of sheer jealousy folks would twist and turn his comments and take them out of context.. Over time the domino effect occurred and more and more folks piled on much like on any internet forum.. Eventually the folks against him infiltrated moderation and were brainwashed and he was eventually banned for no wrong doing and only defending himself and his beliefs..


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2014)

Come on, Guys. 
Don't ruin Hobie's thread.


----------



## MKW (Feb 12, 2014)

icdedturkes said:


> He was once a member here.. He was very gracious and courteous and tried to spread a wealth of information regarding the wild turkey its hunting, calling and call building.. He was very generous with information and out of sheer jealousy folks would twist and turn his comments and take them out of context.. Over time the domino effect occurred and more and more folks piled on much like on any internet forum.. Eventually the folks against him infiltrated moderation and were brainwashed and he was eventually banned for no wrong doing and only defending himself and his beliefs..





Mike


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2014)

icdedturkes said:


> He was once a member here.. He was very gracious and courteous and tried to spread a wealth of information regarding the wild turkey its hunting, calling and call building.. He was very generous with information and out of sheer jealousy folks would twist and turn his comments and take them out of context.. Over time the domino effect occurred and more and more folks piled on much like on any internet forum.. Eventually the folks against him infiltrated moderation and were brainwashed and he was eventually banned for no wrong doing and only defending himself and his beliefs..


----------



## Gadget (Feb 12, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Come on, Guys.
> Don't ruin Hobie's thread.




What you might not realize is I think Hobie was being a little facetious in the posting of this thread.......... thus drawing the comments from the peanut gallery.


As for the call, it looks nice and I'm sure worth some $.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2014)

gadget said:


> what you might not realize is i think hobie was being a little facetious in the posting of this thread.......... Thus drawing the comments from the peanut gallery.
> 
> 
> As for the call, it looks nice and i'm sure worth some $.



10-4


----------



## Gadget (Feb 12, 2014)

icdedturkes said:


> He was once a member here.. He was very gracious and courteous and tried to spread a wealth of information regarding the wild turkey its hunting, calling and call building.. He was very generous with information and out of sheer jealousy folks would twist and turn his comments and take them out of context.. Over time the domino effect occurred and more and more folks piled on much like on any internet forum.. Eventually the folks against him infiltrated moderation and were brainwashed and he was eventually banned for no wrong doing and only defending himself and his beliefs..





 no...... he's not being serious, opposite of real story.


----------



## Turkeydoghunter (Feb 13, 2014)

Killdee said:


> Where is turkeydoghunter, I figured he would be on this thread by now!!


naw no need to comment on this one , I wouldn't want to ruin Hobies thread he always wanted one I'm happy for him congrats, I'm sure it's a killer call


----------



## rem 300 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hope to one day have one myself.


----------



## Killdee (Feb 13, 2014)

Good to see you back TDH !!


----------



## Turkeydoghunter (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks Tony


----------



## Huntinfool (Feb 14, 2014)

Unfortunately for Frank, his personality overshadows his talent for most folks.

There is no question that he is a supremely talented call maker and I would, personally, love to own one of his calls (though I seriously doubt he would actually make me one at this point).

The fact that I have a supreme distaste for the guy personally does not change the fact that he's a fantastic call maker.

If only God had blessed him with about half (or a quarter) of the self confidence that he actually has...


----------



## packfan (Feb 14, 2014)

Huntinfool said:


> Unfortunately for Frank, his personality overshadows his talent for most folks.
> 
> There is no question that he is a supremely talented call maker and I would, personally, love to own one of his calls (though I seriously doubt he would actually make me one at this point).
> 
> ...



Well stated!  Gadget, I don't think Job was being facetious in the least...just proud of his newest acquisition.  And, Joe, be happy for him, bud!  We were all pretty tight knit back on the old Sunny Side.


----------

